# Vids! -------WARNING-------- extremely cute content



## Imperator (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey guys I don't believe I've shared the videos of my babies. I have a new one of one learning to run my old hamster wheel, he's so adorable and cute!! I spent hours watching them run  They had so much fun that even Mommy tried to snatch it! Hope you guys enjoy!

Vids were taken from my iPhone 4 so the screen is a little funny on some 






















No hedgienapping ok!!! I've got all my hedgiealarms in place!


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Imperator said:


> No hedgienapping ok!!! I've got all my hedgiealarms in place!


Curses... Foiled again! And I would have gotten away with it, too, if it weren't for you meddlin' kids!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

My gosh! He sure has grown!
What a cutie


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Love the baby videos! 
Have a picture of me with a baby sheep on each finger. Awesome. Wonder if baby hedgies are the same.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

These should be outlawed! So cute, I thought kittens had some evil unresistable cuteness to them, and then I found baby hedgehogs.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wonderful videos! Thank you!


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

SO CUTE!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

They are ADORABLE, oh my god. I loved that last video where they were all nomming your fingers.

That wheel, though...is that a Silent Spinner? I'd replace that if I were you, hon, it's too easy for a hedgehog to get their nails and toes caught in them and get hurt.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Sela said:


> They are ADORABLE, oh my god. I loved that last video where they were all nomming your fingers.
> 
> That wheel, though...is that a Silent Spinner? I'd replace that if I were you, hon, it's too easy for a hedgehog to get their nails and toes caught in them and get hurt.


That is what I was going to say.


----------



## Imperator (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi guys. Honestly idk the brand of the wheel. There are no holes on the wheel the running area is totally flat so i dont think their toes or nails can get stuck. Thx for the concerns guys


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Imperator said:


> Hi guys. Honestly idk the brand of the wheel. There are no holes on the wheel the running area is totally flat so i dont think their toes or nails can get stuck. Thx for the concerns guys


That is a silent spinner. The problem is how the orange part comes off from the white part- you know how there's the little things that snap it in place? Well, it can come apart. And little hedgie nails can even get caught in that tiny slit. 
I used a silent spinner for months because I'd never seen a picture of one and the girl who used to own Pepper had called it something else. He fortunately never had an accident, but many hedgies have. IMO, it's better safe than sorry.

Adorable baby, though.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I agree, that is a silent spinner and they are *very* dangerous! I would advise you to get rid of that wheel as soon as possible. I recommend the Carolina Storm Wheel, which is the top wheel you can get. It's safe, easy to clean, and a nice big area to run on! 

You have very cute videos by the way!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Imperator (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok guys  I just removed it


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Sela said:


> They are ADORABLE, oh my god. I loved that last video where they were all nomming your fingers.
> 
> That wheel, though...is that a Silent Spinner? I'd replace that if I were you, hon, it's too easy for a hedgehog to get their nails and toes caught in them and get hurt.


... or fall off the stand and imprison the poor hedgie inside.


----------

